# Golf Course Fishing



## BigPimpin (May 30, 2015)

I moved close to a golf course back in October.  There are ponds everywhere.  Probably 3 or 4 times a week, I jump on the bad boy buggy and slip out around 8:00.  I took the neighbor kid and we caught 23 in the last 2 days.  Here's one I caught last week when I had the whole family with me.  22" long.  I caught a 26" a couple months ago that might have been my best ever.  Does anybody else have a good golf course hole they fish?


----------



## cumberland (May 31, 2015)

I played a lot of golf when i was younger. I used to keep a portable rod and reel in my golf bag. I caught some lunkers while playing golf late in the evenings. Ponds get no fishing pressure.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 31, 2015)

I used to deliver beer to Cuscowilla south of Greensboro. Right past the guard shack are ponds on each side of the driveway. I asked a guard one time what it would take for me to come fish either of the ponds one day. He said he'd let me if I came on a Monday since the course was closed. Don't know why I never took him up on it, but I didn't. Used to see BIG fish hit insects on the surface as I rode through in the mornings.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jun 1, 2015)

I fish one on SC every time we visit my inlaws.  We mainly take the kids and catch bream on crickets.  My BIL and I have bass fished it several times and caught several in the 5-7lb range.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jun 1, 2015)

funny how all the fish in them ponds smell just like a bag of fertilizer. I have caught my share at golf courses. No one keeps any of the fish cause they are not fit to eat, so you can catch them over an over. I am finding it harder and harder to get the course to let me fish.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah man…..gold course ponds are a great way to stretch a line!!!! Those fish are so colorful with all the fertilizer that runs off in those ponds!

Awesome bass and nice fishing shoes too man. I like to call that Business Casual Bassin!!!


----------



## screedee (Jun 1, 2015)

Check out this article:  http://www.outsideonline.com/1825796/big-fish-little-ponds


----------



## Hooked4Ever (Jun 1, 2015)

Do most golf courses let you fish? Also, to gain acceptance who should you ask?


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 1, 2015)

Best bass lake in Georgia is East Lake country club .


----------



## BigPimpin (Jun 1, 2015)

Eugene Stinson said:


> funny how all the fish in them ponds smell just like a bag of fertilizer. I have caught my share at golf courses. No one keeps any of the fish cause they are not fit to eat, so you can catch them over an over. I am finding it harder and harder to get the course to let me fish.



There is one pond where all the bass are almost white.  The water is muddy and they like fire and ice 10" culprits.


----------



## bucktail (Jun 2, 2015)

Back when I was in law school (back when golf was a lot cheaper)my buddies would always ask me to go golf with them. Wasn't real into that until I realized I could I'd just pay for a round and put a rod in a golf back. Driving around in a golf cart, fishing, hanging with my buddies, and drink beer for half a day. Man that was good fun!! I'll have to try to find the old photos of me, big bass, and the beer cart girl!


----------



## Hooked4Ever (Jun 2, 2015)

I really want to fish a pond, but I don't want to pay for a round. Who should you ask (for the highest chances of being allowed)?
A guard, the club manager, receptionist, or someone else?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 3, 2015)

Always make sure you can run faster than the neighbor kid!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jun 3, 2015)

Where is the Outcry from the Honesty and Integrity crowd ?  Without specific permission it is Trespassing and for all of the reasons stated and unstated !!!  What about squirrel hunting on someone's deer lease without being a member or being given permission ??? I think that is called trespassing !  

However-since approval is being sought from a group with no authority to grant said approval-Go up to Chateau Elan or over to Country Club Of The South-just tell the folks at the gate that you are there to fish-they will take you to the best spots in a golf cart !!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 3, 2015)

Hooked4Ever said:


> I really want to fish a pond, but I don't want to pay for a round. Who should you ask (for the highest chances of being allowed)?
> A guard, the club manager, receptionist, or someone else?



I have access to a golf course and its ponds, where do you live?


----------



## BigPimpin (Jun 3, 2015)

I suggest you check the facts before you make an accusation and get the pot stirred up.  I am a member and have permission to fish this pond and many others on the course.  




Atlanta Dawg said:


> Where is the Outcry from the Honesty and Integrity crowd ?  Without specific permission it is Trespassing and for all of the reasons stated and unstated !!!  What about squirrel hunting on someone's deer lease without being a member or being given permission ??? I think that is called trespassing !
> 
> However-since approval is being sought from a group with no authority to grant said approval-Go up to Chateau Elan or over to Country Club Of The South-just tell the folks at the gate that you are there to fish-they will take you to the best spots in a golf cart !!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jun 3, 2015)

*Oh......*



BigPimpin said:


> I suggest you check the facts before you make an accusation and get the pot stirred up.  I am a member and have permission to fish this pond and many others on the course.



Well.....Excuse Me !!!!  (Would have been probably okay if that had been mentioned in the first posting.....)  But I do stand corrected Sir !  Fish On Bro' !!


----------



## BigPimpin (Jun 11, 2015)

Got this one on Monday.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 12, 2015)

I grew up sneaking onto East Lake to fish , later became a member
And even then I was ready to run when someone came up to ask how I was doing !


----------



## rigderunner (Jun 13, 2015)

Your lucky to have access to a golf course pond ive been throwed out of many golf courses because i was casting a line most subdivisons who have ponds frown upon it also


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 13, 2015)

been chased off a few when I was younger.  never thought to go back 30  years later cause I can't run as fast.  


nice lunkers thho


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hooked4Ever said:


> I really want to fish a pond, but I don't want to pay for a round. Who should you ask (for the highest chances of being allowed)?
> A guard, the club manager, receptionist, or someone else?



I'd ask the club manager but don't get your hopes up. Many golf courses especially with surrounding homes will cite liability and security as the reason they can't allow fishing.
Good luck.


----------



## BigPimpin (Jun 13, 2015)

And another.


----------



## Sktr 20i (Jun 14, 2015)

C'mon Big, you're kill'n me! Nice fish!

John


----------



## BigPimpin (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's one from yesterday.  61 bass in the last week.


----------



## bigtall (Jun 28, 2015)

Its the shorts. I gotta get me some of those!


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 28, 2015)

No doubt the best bass fishing is on golf course anywhere USA! I used to be a spray tech down in FL at Cypress Creek in Sun City and we would slay them! Killed a few pigs in the Wee early hours too


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 29, 2015)

What's killing me is the fashion!  Big Pimpin is kickin it in some funky shorts.    But I can't argue your fishing.  Some real toads!  Color me jealous!  If I dig out some crazy shorts -  can I come fish your ponds?  

Seriously,  I think it's more often the situation that golf course managers DO NOT permit fishing.   Those that live on the course and have permission are the exception and are blessed to have access.  

Would I consider sneaking and fishing one at night or early before the first T-Off.  Heck Yeah......


----------



## BigPimpin (Jun 29, 2015)

They are swimming trunks fellas.   I spend a fair amount of time at the pool also.


----------



## BigPimpin (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's a pretty good one I just caught.


----------



## BigPimpin (Jun 30, 2015)

And another fish selfie.


----------



## BigPimpin (Jun 30, 2015)

And another.


----------



## BendItBig (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd rather Disco>Diner>Arleen


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 1, 2015)

BendItBig said:


> I'd rather Disco>Diner>Arleen



And then add some Red Beans after Arleen and your face might melt?????


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 1, 2015)

You're having too much fun!


----------



## BigPimpin (Jul 1, 2015)

BendItBig said:


> I'd rather Disco>Diner>Arleen



4 years on the forum and you are the first Spreadneck.  Glad to know "I'm not alone".


----------



## Groundhawg Grease (Jul 2, 2015)

Baskin' in the light!


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 2, 2015)

Chilly Water is a pretty good one too......especially live!!!


----------



## Luckybuck (Jul 2, 2015)

My experience is most will not give you permission to fish.  If you do the course ranger will probably remove you.  But fishing is good the ones I did wet a line or two in.


----------



## RoyalFlush (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice golf course pond bass.   +1 on the spreadneck.  Can't forget a little fishwater, since this is GON.  Even better when done with with the dirty dozen brass band.


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 6, 2015)

The biggest bass I ever caught in a Golf course pond was 11lbs and ate a smaller bass I had hooked.


----------



## BigPimpin (Jul 18, 2015)

Sorry about the bad selfie.


----------



## BigPimpin (Apr 21, 2016)

starting off strong for 2016!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 21, 2016)

Eugene Stinson said:


> No one keeps any of the fish cause they are not fit to eat



  You keep on tossing them back.  I'll keep on eating them.


----------



## Jeffsheffield (Apr 21, 2016)

BigPimpin said:


> Got this one on Monday.



Nice one.  Are those your lucky fishing pants.  Where can I get me some of those.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 21, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You keep on tossing them back.  *I'll keep on eating them*.



Your fertilizer/nitrogen levels must be off the charts!


----------



## BigPimpin (May 30, 2016)

Another one.


----------

